# Flamingo Fri-Testing out New Gheenoe & Sun Kay



## CarlosNoe

I have been here some time, and wanted to get a feel for the site before I started posting. It is great to see other folks who love fishing, and the back country.

My brother, and I headed to Flamingo to get my new Gheenoe out on the water.(Red Devil) Here are some photos of our fishing trip. 

On the back side of Flamingo Snapers are in and hitting almost anything. I have not seen so manny hitting Top water lures, Trapon, always in, Snook very light only a small one. A few Lady fish, no Red fish in site. We did see a few Sharks hitting our soft baits no luck landing one.

Front side we got into some Red, and Snook's. We release all the fish in the photos.  

Here we go:

*Friday:*
*This would be the 1st time, and not the last time testing my new Gheenoe. (Red Devil)*








*Flamingo Ramp:*
























*Welcome Party:*
































*My Brother on a Snapper:*








Small Snook, but any Snook is good for me:
































*Heading back in:*









*Sunday Flamingo Kayak Fishing:
Check out the bugs:*








*Day Break:*

















































































Over all it was a nice day even with the strong winds...


----------



## Brett

Good job Carlos, lots'a familiar shorelines in the
backgounds of your pics. Good to see so many fish
still within casting distance of the marina.


----------



## Un-shore

Nice report. 

Wasn't someone here asking about that 'croc?


----------



## JRH

Nice report.

How were the bugs at the ramp and in the backcountry?


----------



## Flyline

good job! nice pictures out in mingo! your gheenoe used to be called "redflash" I bet u had a huge 11 gallons gas tank in your boat and fished out of it before.

I'm having a crown and coke! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## CarlosNoe

On the Kayak it is a little more easy to catch. You scare the fish far less. The tide was very low, and I was happy to find fish. If you check out the 1st photo the birds you can see how deep the water was. We went out about 10 miles that day over to Snake Bite area. It was very nice to get out there again. 

Hell Bays is also anoter nice spot I like to fish up on Kayak some times. It takes about one hour to get to our spots, but near marker 168 to 230 there are some large size Red's.  

Anyone heading down to Mingo let me know we could meet up, and have some Cigars. I'm looking to head toward 1000 islands......

Anyone knows any good places to put a boat in the water, or Kayak????? Any help would be great.


On the Gheenoe yes it has a large Gas Tank......I just pick it up from the Gheenoe shop to break me in. I love this little boat.....She has some good vibes on her.


----------



## Canoeman

Good report Carlos. Keep posting the pics.


----------



## HaMm3r

That's a great report, Carlos! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Those are some nice reds and snook. Looks like at least one of those linesiders were pushing the edge of the slot. Did you keep one to eat? Snook is one species I still keep on occassion. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## CarlosNoe

I release all the fish cought that day. I love Snook, and try to always let them go. I hope one day my son can get as much joy from fishing Snook. At one point it was looking really bad for this fish.

I have even had physical fights with other fisher man keeping Snook out of season. It was not fun having to fight someone who was over 6 feet  tall on the beach. The park police broke it up and gave the guy a nice ticket. This guy knew the fish was not in season. I asked him in a nice way to release it. I even told him the Snook was a female Snook, and it would provide a large amount of off-springs. 

He ran with the Snook to his car, and headed back to the beach to get his rod....which was now in my hands...After one black eye, and eating some sand my brother was able to run over to this guy car. He got the Snook in time to release it. 

She must of been around 30 pounds maybe more. Maybe if it is in the cards this Snook, and I will meet again.


Maybe one day I will keep one to see what they taste like. The Red fish where also release, but it did cross my mind to keep one. 

I think it is O.K. to keep fish, but the rules are the rules......


----------



## zero_gravity

nice report 
welcome 
keep up the good work


----------



## CarlosNoe

Thanks for the feed back. I'm going back to Mingo next week hope to take more photos, and come back with nice report. I have to study the map's to figure out what location to hit next. The back side of Hell Bay have some nice fish. It is getting kind of cool down here fish might start to head back country more. I have to check out some of the reports to see what other people are seeing.


----------



## White_Lightning

CarlosNoe,

You stated your new Gheenoe had some good vibes on her.  If you only knew the history of that boat.  As Whitesnooky stated it was originally named "Redflash."  That's because it used to have a "TUNED" 40 Johnson on it.  It was GPS'ed at 41.1 mph.  That boat has been all over the 10,000 Islands area from Sand Fly Pass out of Chokoloskee Island to the mouth of the Huston River both outside and via the back country.  There has been a many of fish put in that boat.  It's main function was primarily for bass fishing though.  It knows the St. Johns river so well that I think it could drive itself all around the river.  I know all this because I was the previous owner of that beauty.  There was even a partial picture of it on the cover a few years ago on a Creme Lure brochure with my son holding a bass he caught.

I see by your photos that you have a tiller motor on it and you are sitting on the poling platform.  In case you haven't discovered it, the platform will raise up higher if you need to.  You could simply drill new pin holes to adjust it where you want it.

Good to see that it still catches fish.  Enjoy it.  I certainly did.

Zane


----------



## newbie_dave

Carlos;

Great report and pics. Congrats on your Noe. Way to break her in. I am also a fairly new Gheenoe owner.

Did you catch them on artificials?

One weekend, we have to hook up and take a trip into the backcountry or Choko. I have never been out back, just fished out front and only had my Noe out to Flamingo once.

Also, check this site out (if you haven't already)
www.customgheenoe.com

Dave


----------



## CarlosNoe

Hi White Lightning
Thanks for the information: the boat is great...I love it....Yea I could tell she had some good vibes....The only problem with her is I knew she wanted to go faster. From what you are saying...I going to take her up to 25/30 HP. I was not to sure about doing this due to the amount of pounds it would add to her. I put some work on her this week end..... What do you recomend for the Engine....I like to float skinny.


----------



## CarlosNoe

Hey Dave
We use only atificals on these trips. Let me know when you are up to go out fishing. I know I will be hitting back country around Dec a few times maybe over night.


----------



## White_Lightning

CarlosNoe,

I think the boat will do just fine with a 25 or 30. If you go that route then you might also want to consider stick steering for it also. That will put weight forward when you are driving and help off set the added weight from a larger HP'ed motor.

Maybe I will see you down in the 'glades some time. I go every year in April or May. I will be down there in May this coming year. Hopefully the snook will be in heavier than they were this last April. Can't keep any but that's not why I go down there.

Zane


----------



## averygill

thats a good way to break in your boat! ;D


----------

